# Are potatoes ok to feed?



## Duckie

Is cooked potato ok to give to tiels?


----------



## atvchick95

yes as long as there is nothing on them, butter, salt, pepper, etc. 

mine love baked potatoes 

oh but they can't have Human mashed potatoes (because of the milk and butter) 

But baked/cooked potatoes are just fine


----------



## Duckie

Thank you! I thought baked potatoes would be ok, but I wanted to check first


----------



## atvchick95

Your welcome 

Don't forget the peel is where allot the nutrients are  (that goes for us humans as well lol)


----------



## Aly

Yes, cooked only. I don't think they should have the peel as it's difficult to clean.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Cooked potatoes are fine but never give raw potatoes. I like my baked potatoe with sour cream and lots of butter and salt, so I don't share


----------



## Aly

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I like my baked potatoe with sour cream and lots of butter and salt, so I don't share


YUMM! I like mine with butter, salt, pepper, cheese and sour cream! (sorry, I'm at work eating some dry pretzels..lol)


----------



## Duckie

rofl !!!!


----------

